# cloudy water after adding ammo lock



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi well I've been struggling with ammonia in my tank I detected it yesterday I tested my water and it was .25 ppm so I did a 40% water change. Today I got some ammo lock because I read that ionizes the ammonia or something like that so the ammonia won't be toxic for my fish I added it as directed came back from choir practice and found that my water got cloudy I tested my water and ammonia was 1 ppm and ph 8.5 so shouldn't be toxic but it went up. fish keep swimming and eating I reduced quantity though I read that when you add too much fish at once ph and ammonia goes up that was my mistake I didn't know (sorry) and I got fish on special so I added like 8 one day and I started struggling since then so now idk what's next I've read that the cloudy water is bacteria boom so tank is cycling again what should I do more water changes keep on adding ammo lock ? Or just wait?

Thanks for all your help


----------



## leejohn02 (Sep 5, 2013)

I wouldn't add ammo lock, add prime it keeps reduces the ammonia for 24 hours, you can use this as your water conditioner when you do your water changes, it sounds like your tank is cycling still it will become clearer soon, don't add any more fish till it clears up adding 8 at 1 time was a bad move since you should only add 2-3 at a time so you can build up enough bacteria in the filter to stop another cycle, that's what your getting at the moment, if you do lose a few fish don't as any more till the cycle is complete then add only a couple every other week


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Ook I'll look for that prime is ut from api?


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Seachem

R


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Ook ill get one right after work and start using it should I do a water change before using it or I just leave the water like that?


----------



## leejohn02 (Sep 5, 2013)

You use it as your water conditioner, so use it in a water change, depending on tank size and what fish you have in there I would change 25-40 % as soon as possible and then continue doing your regular water changes like normal


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Ok I'll do a water change tonight I just got the prime thanks


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Am I the only one wondering why this is on a Betta forum?

Seachem Prime, Amquel Plus and API Ammo Lock each dechlorinate _and_ detoxify ammonia. Few other products do both.

Sodium thiosulfate pentahydrate is the primary chemical used. I think it's the same as (or similar to) Prime. I'm too lazy to look it up right now. Rickey would know As far as I can tell they work the same. Prime is more concentrated and is considered more economical.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

About the betta forum I'm a betta keeper I have 3 boys they were four but with this problem I lost one of my boys I read that api ammolock just makes ammonia non toxic but doesn't removes it and this one says that removes them I hope it works I'll fibd out when I get home
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Advertising writers are pretty loose with their descriptions. They use terms like _remove_ or _lock_ or _detoxify_ or _destroy_ almost interchangeably. None of those words is accurate, yet all might be considered true in a legal sense. The actual mechanism is their little secret. They all change ammonia into some non-toxic chemical, without actually removing anything.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Well it happens they're trying to sell us their products but according to reviews prime seems to be more effective I just hope it works
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm sorry, Carl, I was in a rush and neglected to advise you on your next move.

Change water...right now. 50%. With ammonia detoxifying conditioner. And again in 12 hours or less, until your ammonia reads <0.25ppm. Keep it there until your bacteria catch up with the new bioload from >8 fish. When you read 0.0ppm ammonia, 0.0ppm nitrite and see a slight increase in nitrate every weekly water change, then you know you're cycled again and everybody's safe.

Use Ammo Lock, Prime, Amquel, anything that detoxifies ammonia (and says so). 

But keep up those water changes until your tank recycles.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Hallyx said:


> Am I the only one wondering why this is on a Betta forum?


THIS IS A BETTA FORUM!! Opps.
R


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks hallyx I'm still working on it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

prime binds the ammonia and changes it to ammonimum.this will give false readings in most testing kits.it can be used to 5x normal concentration of 2 drops per gallon for high nitrite. it also detoxifies heavy metals.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

That's how I used to explain Prime, Sandy. Turns out it's not that simple. You can follow along here.
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/betta-fish-care/could-i-do-286042/page2/

I also got fooled by Seachem's badly-worded explanation of how Prime works. There's a thread on Water Chemistry in TFK, Advanced Discussion .

You're right about nitrite treatment and heavy metals.


----------

